# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения > Интересно знать >  Памятники - шутки (фото)

## Irina

*1. Памятник счастью.*

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Несмотря на широкую известность, многочисленные копии и популярность этот памятник счастью, установленный в Томске, поставим на первое место нашего рейтинга. Его олицетворением стал сытый Волк из мультфильма "Жил-был пес" Эдуарда Назарова.
На брюхе волка расположена кнопка, при нажатии на которую персонаж голосом Армена Джигарханяна произносит афоризмы из мультфильма, ставшие народными. В будущем герой мультфильма заработает в режиме скрытой камеры. Например, если к волку подойдет мужчина с сигаретой, бронзовый зверь попросит: "Оставь покурить".
Автор памятника - известный томский скульптор Леонтий Усов. Усов причислен Кембриджем к числу выдающихся художников и дизайнеров XX века, его работы покоряют Россию и Европу, заставляют людей улыбаться, удивляться и размышлять над смыслом бытия.

*2. Памятник шутке над полицейским.*


[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Здесь комментарии излишни, хотя шутить с полицейскими очень опасно... Брюссель, Бельгия.


3.* Памятник студенческим "хвостам"* 

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Памятник “ХВОСТОВ.NET” В Туле.
Символизирует борьбу с академическими задолженностями 29-сантиметровая бронзовая ящерица с зачеткой и без кончика хвоста. Согласно легенде, этот талисман будет приносить удачу студентам, помогать жить без “хвостов” и проблем. С ящерицей связано пять “хвостатых” примет. Хочешь успешно сдать экзамен или зачет, подержись за ее хвост. Для успешной защиты диплома потри зачетку. Чтобы устроиться на работу, возложи к ней цветы. Фото с бронзовой рептилией - к большой удаче. Даже для молодоженов, коих и среди студентов немало, - своя примета: жениху надо почесать животик зверюшки, тогда жена будет доброй. А чтобы муж был умным, невесте следует погладить ящерицу по голове. Дабы усилить благодетельный эффект, в скульптурку добавлен 91 “счастливый” пятак.
Автор идеи и проекта бизнесмен Игорь Золотов - студент ТулГУ (тогда “политеха”) 1970-х годов. Добавлю, что к открытию скульптуры в ТулГУ вышел первый номер специальной газеты “Хвостов.NET”.

*3. Памятник “шаре".*

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Еще один памятник из студенческой серии - Памятник Шаре был установлен в студгородке Севастопольского национального технического университета еще в 1985 году неизвестным студентом. С тех пор во время сессии учащиеся носят к своему идолу Великой Студенческой Шары зачетки и протирают ими памятник, чтобы тот помог сдать сложный предмет «на отлично». По традиции, небольшую полую металлическую конструкцию после успешной сдачи экзамена обязательно нужно ополоснуть спиртным, чтобы задобрить Шару на дальнейшие испытания.


*4. Памятник клизме .*

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Первый в мире памятник медицинскому клистиру торжественно открыт на курорте Кавказских Минеральных Вод. Бронзовая композиция весом около 400 кг и высотой 1,5 метра установлена на территории санатория "Машук-Акватерм" в Железноводске.
"Наши Кавминводы - самый большой медицинский кабинет страны, а возможно и мира, где выполняется огромное количество пикантных процедур с применением этого прибора, клизма вернула здоровье миллионам людей, она имеет право быть увековеченной", - сказал автор проекта - главный врач санатория Александр Харченко.
По его словам, идея памятника родилась из размышлений о благоустройстве курорта и философского осмысления жизни. "В прямом и в переносном смысле клизма идет с нами всю жизнь: нам периодически "ставят клизму" в школе, в армии, в институте, на службе", - поясняет Харченко.
Отлитая в бронзе композиция на постаменте представляет собой трех ангелочков, несущих над головами большой клистир в форме общеизвестной резиной груши. По мысли автора ангелочки символизируют триединство сил, участвующих в оздоровительной процедуре. "В процессе всегда присутствуют пациент, медицинская сестра и собственно клизма, они и отображены здесь в аллегорической трактовке", - поясняет Александр Харченко.


*5. Памятник смеху.*

Памятник смеху - веселые лавочки. Эти скульптуры установлены на рыночной площади Фленсбурга, Германия


[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

*
6. Памятник пьянице.*

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

В Красноярске установлен весьма оригинальный памятник пьянице.

----------


## Sanych

Тикава )

----------

